# Spiderman Shutdown Dialog And Login Screen



## iceeeeman (May 6, 2007)

hi guys . after the spider man release i hv been motivated to do modify my comp like a spider man one . so heres wht all i have done . ill also tel u how to do it .hope u all like it n try it .BUT BEFORE TRYING IT MAKE A   BACK UP OF THE FILES MENTIONED IN THE TUTORIAL.

HERES A LOOK AT MY SHUTDOWN DIALOG.
*img176.imageshack.us/img176/7353/11076196cl7.jpg
hers how to do it 
1. download the required images from HERE

Extract the file and u'll get 3 BMPs with the name:

b.bmp
c.bmp
d.bmp

open %windir%\System32\msgina.dll file in Resource Hacker and then replace following bitmap's with the mentioned BMP files:

Bitmap -> 20140 -> 1033 with b.bmp
Bitmap -> 20141 -> 1033 with d.bmp
Bitmap -> 20142 -> 1033 with b.bmp
Bitmap -> 20143 -> 1033 with d.bmp
Bitmap -> 20150 -> 1033 with c.bmp

now  go to Dilaog ->20100 ->1033 
and the replace the code with the following one 



```
20100 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 338, 141
STYLE DS_SYSMODAL | DS_SETFOREGROUND | WS_POPUP | WS_BORDER
CAPTION ""
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL "Cancel", 2, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 130, 116, 40, 12 
   CONTROL "Flag", 20101, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 296, 2, 32, 10 
   CONTROL "Bye Bye.", 20102, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 7, 0, 162, 26 
   CONTROL "&Wil B Back", 20104, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 273, 17, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "T&ake Care", 20103, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 273, 55, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "&Just Coming", 20105, BUTTON, BS_OWNERDRAW | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 273, 92, 22, 20 
   CONTROL "&Hibernate", 20106, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | BS_NOTIFY | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE, 13, 116, 42, 12 
   CONTROL "", 20108, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 263, 42, 50, 8 
   CONTROL "", 20107, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 263, 79, 50, 8 
   CONTROL "", 20109, STATIC, SS_OWNERDRAW | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_DISABLED, 263, 117, 50, 8 
}
```
Now compile it n then save it in any folder ......n then replace it using replacer IF U DON'T HAVE IT U CAN DOWNLOAD IT FROM HERE ............ thts it 
 i have also made a spider man login screen 
heres how it looks
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/4889/23333uf2.jpg

for y\this just download the logonui.exe file from HERE

and finally replace it using replacer


----------



## cooldip10 (May 6, 2007)

Coooool


----------



## Tech Geek (May 6, 2007)

Nice one
thanks


----------



## freakitude (May 6, 2007)

great work.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (May 6, 2007)

and if i want to undo?


----------



## anandk (May 6, 2007)

nicw work, add a wallpaper link 2 go with it, if u can.


----------



## Garbage (May 6, 2007)

cool work m8


----------



## prateek_san (May 6, 2007)

cool man.....go web now...


----------



## sandeep bhatia (May 7, 2007)

it's just rocking.....


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (May 7, 2007)

thnx.... keep posting man... *img221.imageshack.us/img221/751/1908407applaus6zz.gif*img221.imageshack.us/img221/751/1908407applaus6zz.gif


----------



## iceeeeman (May 7, 2007)

> @pritish_kul2
> dude i have written in the tutorial tht before doing any changes create a backup of ur files!!!!!!!!!! if u want to undo replace the default files !!!!





AND GUYS THNX FOR UR VALUEABLE  COMMENTS


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 8, 2007)

thanks for this tutorial.


----------



## iceeeeman (May 8, 2007)

theres more guys
there a screen shot my my run dialog 
*img211.imageshack.us/img211/4940/runtr4.jpg

heres how to do it 1st download the required img from HERE
then extract it in a folder
NOW OPEN SHELL32.DLL in resource hacker 

and then click on action and then add a new resource ....
Browse the image file mentioned above . 
then enter the resource name as 9890 and resource language as 1033
click on OK......

THEN GO TO ...

Dialog ->1003 ->1033 

THE REPLACE THE DEFAULT CODE WITH THIS ONE 

```
1003 DIALOGEX 0, 0, 142, 168
STYLE DS_FIXEDSYS | DS_MODALFRAME | DS_NOIDLEMSG | DS_CONTEXTHELP | WS_POPUP | WS_CAPTION | WS_SYSMENU
CAPTION "Run"
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
FONT 8, "MS Shell Dlg"
{
   CONTROL "", 12298, COMBOBOX, CBS_DROPDOWN | CBS_AUTOHSCROLL | CBS_DISABLENOSCROLL | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_VSCROLL | WS_TABSTOP, 44, 6, 56, 194 
   CONTROL "Go..", 1, BUTTON, BS_DEFPUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 7, 142, 50, 14 
   CONTROL "&Web...", 12288, BUTTON, BS_PUSHBUTTON | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_TABSTOP, 83, 142, 50, 14 
   CONTROL 9890, 0, STATIC, SS_BITMAP | WS_CHILD | WS_VISIBLE | WS_CLIPSIBLINGS | WS_GROUP, 1, 65535, 141, 170 
}
```

AND THEN CLICK ON COMPLILE .......

now save this file as shell32.dll on ur desktop and finally replace it using replacer!!!!

heres a wallpaper tht goes with this spidy customizations DOWNLOAD


----------



## pritish_kul2 (May 10, 2007)

But what will be the original file to be replaced?
It says,"A file cannot replace itself."


----------



## iceeeeman (May 11, 2007)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> But what will be the original file to be replaced?
> It says,"A file cannot replace itself."



dude u fogot to Read the line in thT tut which says'PLZ CREATE A BACKUP OF UR FILES BEFORE PERFORMING THIS'

however if u hv not created a backup of ur files n u want to undo changes ,search for the reqired filename in %windows/system32% (msgina.dll for the shutdown dialog and logonuie.exe for loging ,logoff screen)
when u search "msgina" u will find two files 1 named "msgina.dll" and 2 nd named "msgina.backup" all u have to is to rename the msgina.backup to 
'msgina.dll" n save  it on ur desktop n then replace it using replacer 8)
same to b followed for logonui.exe


----------



## pritish_kul2 (May 12, 2007)

ahhhhhhhh...... finallllly ho gaya. i saved the registry instead of replacong the file in the windows folder , ireplaced the file which i saved


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (May 12, 2007)

Woohooo!

Thanks iceeeeman!


----------



## prasad_den (May 12, 2007)

Wonderful tut...!! Great going spiderman.... oops, iceeeeman..!!


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 12, 2007)

Okay man thats got be an awesome tutorial. You are a fan of Spider Man, well I am also a fan of Spidey but I am a greater fan of Anna Kournikova. Hence when I tried your trick the only difference was in b.bmp, which was ofcourse a 500x250 beautiful Anna Kournikova bmp image. Everything is fine but I am not unable to change your custome text like Bye Bye, take care , will be back and so on.
        I tried replacing your text with mine in Res Hacker and managed to compile it successfully as well but when I save it I get error saying cannot create magina.dll. So my question is anyone's guess.... a work around for this so that I can use my text


----------



## iceeeeman (May 12, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Okay man thats got be an awesome tutorial. You are a fan of Spider Man, well I am also a fan of Spidey but I am a greater fan of Anna Kournikova. Hence when I tried your trick the only difference was in b.bmp, which was ofcourse a 500x250 beautiful Anna Kournikova bmp image. Everything is fine but I am not unable to change your custome text like Bye Bye, take care , will be back and so on.
> I tried replacing your text with mine in Res Hacker and managed to compile it successfully as well but when I save it I get error saying cannot create magina.dll. So my question is anyone's guess.... a work around for this so that I can use my text


hi ... the reason y u cant change is because the file named "msgina.dll"is being used in the background by microsoft hence u cannot save it....
ill tel u how to do it "after u have complied the file click on save as and then save the  file anywhere on ur hard disk , but the name of the file should b same , for eg if u are editing msgina.dll then save it as magina.dll (same name) but now save it on ur desktop....

after this open replacer n repace ur original file i.e the one in %windows/system32% folder with the one u saved on ur desktop or anywhere on ur hard disk

any more probs lemme know.....


----------



## jamesbond007 (May 12, 2007)

Thanx Iceeeeman I managed to get my work done with replacer. Now how about replacing these modified files viz msgina.dll, shell32.dll, logonui.exe and sysdm.cpl with those that are in Original Win XP CD. I mean I want to create a Win XP cd with all my modified system files in it so that when I next install Windows on my PC I dont have to modify all these files again.
        I guess nLite and Windows unattended cd installer may have this option but is there any easier way to do this ? Can I use replacer to replace original system files with the modified ones??


----------



## iceeeeman (May 13, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I guess nLite and Windows unattended cd installer may have this option but is there any easier way to do this ? Can I use replacer to replace original system files with the modified ones??



  Just replace the files on the CD with the ones on your comp. ie first make them into cab format ...
for doing this open commandpromt (cmd) a then type the place where the file is located for eg
c:/a/makecab shell32.dll (if u want to compress the shell32.dll file) doin do wil change the extension of the file to shell32.dl_   then go to winxp setup folder 1386 n then replace the file


----------

